
Umbrella Man breaking windows at Floyd protest in Minneapolis: white supremacist - aspenmayer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/07/29/umbrella-man-white-supremacist-minneapolis/
======
aspenmayer
> The break finally came last week, when a tip came in naming “Umbrella Man”
> and said he is a member of the Hells Angels, a motorcycle gang made up of
> mostly white men who ride Harley-Davidson bikes. Christensen wrote that
> “Umbrella Man” is also a “known associate” of the Aryan Cowboys, a group
> described by the Anti-Defamation League as a white supremacist prison gang
> based mainly out of Minnesota and Kentucky.

> Christensen also wrote that just before smashing the windows to the
> AutoZone, “Umbrella Man” spray-painted in white, “free s--- for everyone
> zone,” on the red doors of the store.

> He was also involved in an incident in Stillwater, Minn., where a group of
> motorcycle gang members wearing Aryan Cowboys leather vests accosted a
> Muslim woman, according to the affidavit.

Original title was too long. It was:

'Umbrella Man' who broke windows at George Floyd protest in Minneapolis, is a
white supremacist, police say

For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://archive.is/sA7hs](https://archive.is/sA7hs)

------
IanDrake
>The 32-year-old man has not been charged.

I wonder why. They say they've identified him. What's the hold up?

~~~
dragonwriter
White supremacist without further elaboration is a better story for the police
and prosecutors than police provocateur (and quite possibly not technically
false, either as to affiliation or motivation for the action, even if
incomplete because the latter is also true), so if it's actually the latter,
the former is a more convenient narrative but not one which would likely be
able to be maintained if there was a trial.

